# No train horn zones



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Where we live, the CN is installing gates and having concrete dividing lines installed so the little snow flakes who built their houses next to tracks AFTER the tracks were there for X years won't be bothered with the morning and evening train horn honks movements over crossings. (two movement as needed except during harvest where it might go to 4 or 6 a day)
The one thing I have noticed is where the no train horn signs are posted, the familiar round sign with X and RR is removed. Not sure why that was. Is there some federal rule change that says if No Train Horn is installed the round signs can be removed? ❓❓


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m not sure about who’s umbrella that falls under, the round yellow RXR is an advance warning sign, maybe it’s dictated by the state, I have a town on my territory that has this but all the advance warning signage is still in place, here in Illinois we don’t maintain the advance signs, the highway department is responsible for those, but we provide the signs to them


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Tell them those prime movers are the sound of the nation's’ blood pumping. 
I’d add a STFU but that’s me. I like to use French Sailor words when appropriate.
By the way, those aren’t tears streaming down snow flake faces… thats positive effect from climate change! (They’re melting, see?) Explains their terror. Anyway, different topic there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

rrman987 said:


> Where we live, the CN is installing gates and having concrete dividing lines installed so the little snow flakes who built their houses next to tracks AFTER the tracks were there for X years won't be bothered with the morning and evening train horn honks movements over crossings. (two movement as needed except during harvest where it might go to 4 or 6 a day)
> The one thing I have noticed is where the no train horn signs are posted, the familiar round sign with X and RR is removed. Not sure why that was. Is there some federal rule change that says if No Train Horn is installed the round signs can be removed? ❓❓



Maybe it was to eliminate the Snowflakes...


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

IT IS NOT THE SNOWFLAKES THAT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH TRAIN HORNS
it is the right wing sissies who do not like the loud train horn!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Popcorn….get your popcorn ready….


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

This post will get locked before the popcorn is done


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Popcorn….get your popcorn ready….


Gee I hope we can keep this civil. I hate it when the moderator shuts down a thread. Maybe instead of snowflakes I should have said horn adversed individuals


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s probably more accurate….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Well before this gets shot down may I ask what the apparently derogatory term "snowflakes" refers to here?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

According to Urban Dictionary a snowflake is: “*A very sensitive person*. Someone who is easily hurt or offended by the statements or actions of others.”


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I love the hauntingly aching sound of a distant train horn. We live about a mile or so from a main line, and I love it when a train rolls through Columbia Station when I'm laying in bed.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I love the hauntingly aching sound of a distant train horn. We live about a mile or so from a main line, and I love it when a train rolls through Columbia Station when I'm laying in bed.


When the Milwaukee left town, the once double mainline was cutback and became a single branch line that terminated east of town. Several railroads ran the line and when the last business went trucking, the rails were lifted. As I stood next to the rails and ties,  the wind must have been blowing the right way but I heard the faint honking of the very far off UP and just for the moment imagined the ghost of a fast moving Milwaukee passenger or hot shot freight rolling past the closed depot. And then the wind shifted and the honking faded.....


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it is more a state laws thing. This is going on right now in my town. In certain parts of the state (not all) there are old existing laws stating no train can be over 3 miles long. Before Covid, 2018 I think, the BNSF came to the city with a proposal that they would build an overpass over main street in town and shut off traffic on seven other streets. What BNSF wanted for this is legal to run three mile trains and higher speeds threw town. This was taken off the table by BNSF during Covid and has just recently been put back on. This would mean no more train horns in town. Two tracks side by side from here all the way to New Mexico. There are 35 to 40 trains per day. The horns I have heard for 28 years, ya get used to em.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> According to Urban Dictionary a snowflake is: “*A very sensitive person*. Someone who is easily hurt or offended by the statements or actions of others.”


Thanks, I never heard that term used other than in weather reports. I guess is a polite term for crybabies and whiners.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

bigdodgetrain said:


> IT IS NOT THE SNOWFLAKES THAT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH TRAIN HORNS
> it is the right wing sissies who do not like the loud train horn!


Can we please keep the politics out of this?????


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

I've got a feeling that people will regret having a " no train horn " zone once a accident happens that could have been avoided. With airpods, better headphones and better sound systems in vehicles I feel that people will disregard a train more. I always look both ways at crossings...old habits die hard. Got spooked twice due to crossing malfunctions. No lights or crossing arms.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

MohawkMike said:


> Can we please keep the politics out of this?????


why did you single me out and not post 4????


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It was post #5 that was political…..”snowflakes” in post #4 is not political…. 😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

5kidsdad said:


> I've got a feeling that people will regret having a " no train horn " zone once a accident happens that could have been avoided. With airpods, better headphones and better sound systems in vehicles I feel that people will disregard a train more. I always look both ways at crossings...old habits die hard. Got spooked twice due to crossing malfunctions. No lights or crossing arms.


In Germany, Austria, and Switzerland trains are not required to signal at crossings unless it isn't marked with at least a sign. I think Europeans have more respect for something moving at 100 MPH that is going to cross their path.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> It was post #5 that was political…..”snowflakes” in post #4 is not political…. 😁


As was explained in post #11.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Amtrak has created "no horn zones" on the Springfield line (New Haven, CT to Springfield, MA).

The crossings have gates and flashers, and also have "outward-facing" speakers aimed at oncoming traffic, which will sound an approximation of the "crossing signal" (- - . -) as the train approaches.

But as an engineer (retired 10 years now) I wondered:
"How does the engineer of the approaching train know that the crossing protection system is functioning as intended?"

I don't have access to the timetable special instructions anymore, but I noticed on one of these crossings (Wallingford, CT) that there's a new "fixed signal" on the track, located some distance in advance of the crossing, that displays a "flashing X".

So I'm going to _-guess-_ that for an approaching train, the flashing X indicates that the crossing protection sound system is working, and that sounding of the train horn is not required.

I'll also guess that if the signal is not flashing, then the engineer must assume the crossing protection sound system IS NOT working, and that he must sound the traditional Rule 14L (I think that's what it was) as the train approaches the crossing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The BNSF and the communities along the tracks are calling them Quiet Zones. The entire BNSF line from the yard at the Port of San Diego to LA's Union Station is now a quiet zone. I have taken the Surfliner from the San Diego Santa Fe station to Irvine and can confirm the engineer does not sound the horn at any of the grade crossings. The design of the crossings and signage is not standard. It is customized based on the road conditions, the amount of pedestrian traffic and the posted train speed at the crossing.
To answer the question above, if the route has PTC, a non working signal would show in the cab. Same with construction and ROW repairs that require sounding the train horn for workers.
There is a BNSF grade crossing in Dana Point I use frequently. It just has the normal gate arms, flashing lights and bells. There is also a sign that says "No Train Horn." There is no road center divider. It has moderate traffic, no chance of cars stopping on the crossing because of a backup and zero pedestrian traffic.Train frequency is about one/hour, speed is 69mph. The crossings in downtown San Diego are completely different . Since I am in SD today I will take a couple of pictures later and post them for anyone interested.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures that show the San Diego Ash street crossing, it is right at the north end of the Santa Fe station platform tracks. It is in the center of the block between Pacific highway and Kettner Blvd. The block is very short like all the crossings in the city. A maximum of eight cars can stack between the Pacific highway signal and the grade crossing, about the same from the crossing to Kettner.
The pictures show the signage, the center barrier, and a pedestrian gate where a building is right against the right of way causing limited visibility. The traffic signals are normally timer based with the left turn arrows demand based. When the crossing gates are actuated they control all the traffic and crosswalk signals at the intersections on both sides of the grade crossing. As soon as the crossing signals are actuated the lights on Ash street turn green to clear the short blocks and any cars that may have stopped on the tracks. They go from red to green within three seconds of crossing gate actuation, regardless of any cars or pedestrians already in the intersection. Between the trolleys, passenger trains and freight trains these grade crossing signals are actuated at least once every 10 minutes.


----------



## 5kidsdad (Nov 28, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> In Germany, Austria, and Switzerland trains are not required to signal at crossings unless it isn't marked with at least a sign. I think Europeans have more respect for something moving at 100 MPH that is going to cross their path.


Can't argue with you. I've seen some people do silly things when they might be inconvenienced for a few minutes. People don't always think of the physics of larger items in motion.


----------

